# The Lorax



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

My wife and I both enjoyed The Lorax - Dr. Seuss. We haven't seen the movie yet, but our nieces and a nephew are dying to see it, so we'll probably take them next weekend. The app/book is a deal for $0.99, since most of the Dr. Seuss books are $1.99-$2.99.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for mentioning this - I picked up the iPad version for 99 cents! I don't think we even have the book, so this is good!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

The New York Times slammed the movie all the way around for being a commercial abomination that flies in the face of everything the book is about. http://movies.nytimes.com/2012/03/02/movies/dr-seuss-the-lorax-with-ed-helms-and-danny-devito.html


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I purchased 5 of the Seuss apps on Friday. I told my little man about them Saturday morning, his eyes lit up, asked if it had The Lorax. He then asked me how many books did Dr. Seuss write and how many did he have. Sounds like someone has the reading bug! (He's 5 and is almost reading at the first grade level.)

_edited to correct spelling_


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I downloaded "What Was I Scared Of?" this morning. It's shorter than "The Lorax," but it's another cute story.

I hope the developer does an app for "McElligot's Pool," one of my favorites.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

My kid is gonna flip when he sees this.  He's been wanting to go see The Lorax since he saw the ad for it.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

This is all over Facebook and twitter, and i just... don't get it! why is everyone raving about it? seems i missed the boat on this one. Then again I'm not really a fan of Dr Seuss type stuff, so it's not much of a surprise.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Just because a book CAN be made into a movie doesn't mean it SHOULD be! The Dr. Seuss books stand on their own and I have yet to see a movie that comes close to keeping the ambiance of the book; sadly, most of them fall very far from the mark. You can't take a book that can be read by a child in 1/2 hour and make it into a feature length movie without compromising the "look and feel" of the original. Just my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

HappyGuy said:


> Just because a book CAN be made into a movie doesn't mean it SHOULD be! The Dr. Seuss books stand on their own and I have yet to see a movie that comes close to keeping the ambiance of the book; sadly, most of them fall very far from the mark. You can't take a book that can be read by a child in 1/2 hour and make it into a feature length movie without compromising the "look and feel" of the original. Just my opinion.


I'll agree that all of these recent ones, both live action and computer generated, have been a big turn-off. Let's not forget about the classic How the Grinch Stole Christmas movie though. Even though there's some very dated music, it's still a faithful reproduction and a great visual experience.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> I'll agree that all of these recent ones, both live action and computer generated, have been a big turn-off. Let's not forget about the classic How the Grinch Stole Christmas movie though. Even though there's some very dated music, it's still a faithful reproduction and a great visual experience.


That was a half hour TV special. That format is much better for Dr. Seuss than a one and a half hour movie. The Horton Hears a Who movie was closest to the original, but still they had to add a lot of stuff to fill it out.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

R. M. Reed said:


> That was a half hour TV special. That format is much better for Dr. Seuss than a one and a half hour movie. The Horton Hears a Who movie was closest to the original, but still they had to add a lot of stuff to fill it out.


Agreed. I watched the live action Grinch and hated it. Of course, I didn't go in with an open mind either. That is my favorite holiday cartoon and one of my favorite Seuss books. So, just seeing the trailers for Cat in the Hat has convinced me to avoid any live action Seuss. The animated Horton movie I think also does a better job at recreating the imagery.



Cyanide5000 said:


> This is all over Facebook and twitter, and i just... don't get it! why is everyone raving about it? seems i missed the boat on this one. Then again I'm not really a fan of Dr Seuss type stuff, so it's not much of a surprise.


The buzz over The Lorax? I can't speak for anyone but myself, but being a self-affirmed tree hugger, I love the message from the book and appreciate how it can still teach us an important lesson, 40 years after it was written (and we still haven't learned). I'm hearing that the movie strays from the book's message and I really hope that isn't true. HP has sponsored a Lorax daily activity, which does kill trees by automatically sending a print job, but... the activities have all been earth friendly. Notes to leave in the bathroom reminding you to turn the water off while you brush, light switch covers reminding you to turn the lights off, etc. DH has been saying 'they' missed the point when Mazda was signed on as a sponsor.


----------

